# Deepwater Horizon still leaking 42,000 gallons a day



## Kobia (Jan 3, 2008)

I sure hope they get this sucker capped before our beaches turn black.





NEW ORLEANS ? It could take hours or it could take months to stop a 42,000-gallon-a-day oil leak polluting the <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_0 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #366388 2px dotted">Gulf of Mexico at the site of a wrecked drilling platform. Whether the environmental threat grows many times bigger depends on whether the oil company can turn the well completely off.</p>


Crews are using robot submarines to activate valves at the well head in hopes of cutting off the leak, which threatens the <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_1>Gulf Coast's fragile ecosystem of shrimp, fish, birds and coral. If the effort fails, they'll have to start drilling again.</p>


The submarine work will take 24 to 36 hours, Doug Suttles, chief operating officer for BP Exploration and Production, said Sunday afternoon.</p>


"I should emphasize this is a highly complex operation being performed at 5,000 feet below the surface and it may not be successful," he said.</p>


Oil continued to leak nearly a mile underwater Sunday at the site where the <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_2 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #366388 2px dotted">Deepwater Horizon rig exploded on Tuesday. Eleven workers are missing and presumed dead.</p>


For the second consecutive day, high waves prevented boats and equipment from going out to clean the spill. Airplanes sprayed chemicals to break up the oil.</p>


The spill initially appeared to be easily manageable after the <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_3 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #366388 2px dotted">oil rig sank Thursday about 50 miles off the Louisiana coast, but it has turned into a more serious <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_4>environmental problem. Officials on Saturday discovered the leak, which is spewing as much as 1,000 barrels ? or 42,000 gallons ? of oil each day.</p>


The oil spill has been growing ? officials said the oily sheen on the surface of the gulf covered about 600 square miles Sunday. The environmental damage would be especially serious if it reaches land.</p>


The spill was still about 70 miles from the mainland, but only about 30 miles from an important chain of barrier islands known as the Chandeleurs.</p>


The islands, part of a <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_5>national wildlife refuge, are an important nesting ground for pelicans and other sea birds. They have been under serious threat since <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_6>Hurricane Katrina washed out much of the sand there.</p>


"Katrina did kick it pretty good, but they have been growing back," said Greg Thornton, the 52-year-old owner of <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_7>Horn Island and Due South Charters in Biloxi. He takes fishing parties out to the islands.</p>


Looking at wind patterns on his computer, which showed favorable conditions until Thursday, Thornton held out hope that the oil could be contained.</p>


"We might have some trouble if they don't get the boom around it and stop it from spreading," he said.</p>


The spill so far appears to be small relative to some major oil accidents. The <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_8 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #366388 2px dotted">Exxon Valdez spilled 11 million gallons in Alaska's Prince William Sound in 1989 ? the worst oil spill in U.S. history.</p>


"It has the potential to be pretty serious, but at 1,000 barrels a day, if it comes to the surface they'll probably be able to contain it and vacuum it up," said James Cowan, an oceanography and coastal sciences professor at <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_9>Louisiana State University in <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_10>Baton Rouge.</p>


The company is planning to collect leaking oil on the ocean bottom by lowering a large dome to capture the oil and using pipes and hoses to pump it into a vessel on the surface, said Suttles, the BP executive.</p>


"That system has been deployed in shallower water," he said, "but it has never been deployed at 5,000 feet of water, so we have to be careful."</p>


The robot submarines are attempting to close off the flow of oil by activating a shutoff device at the well head known as a blowout preventer. 


In case that doesn't work, BP PLC, which leased the Deepwater, moved another deepwater rig, the DD3, toward the explosion site. If necessary, the new rig would drill relief wells into the damaged well underneath the ocean floor. That could take several months. 


Benton F. Baugh, who holds patents for blowout preventer parts, said the subs should be able to do the job. 


"If they can't get it closed off, something really unusual happened," said Baugh, president of Radoil Inc. in Houston and a <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_11>National Academy of Engineering member. 


Kenneth E. Arnold, an offshore production facility expert and another member of the engineering academy, said drilling a relief well is not an easy task. 


"You have to intersect the well," he said. "Sometimes you have to drill through the steel, and that's what happened in Australia. It took them three times before they were successful." 


He was referring to a blowout on the West Atlas rig in the Timor Sea last August. It wasn't until November that mud could be pumped through a relief well to shut off the deepwater spigot. The oil spill has resulted in major environmental damage along the coast of <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_12>East Timor and <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_13>Indonesia. 


Coast Guard officials said weather conditions for the next three days would help keep the Gulf spill away from the coast. 


Mark Schexnayder, a regional coastal adviser at the Louisiana Sea Grant, said the oil spill had the potential to do long-term damage to the coastal environment. The location of the spill is crisscrossed by marine species, including sperm whales, whale sharks, sea turtles, grouper and porpoises, he said. 


"We're a month away from opening up the inshore shrimp season, crab season is just getting underway," he said. "It could close oyster beds." 


BP said it has activated an extensive <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_14>oil spill response, including the robot submarines, 700 workers, four planes and 32 vessels to mop up the spill and spray chemicals that will disperse the oil. 


<span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_15>The Marine Spill Response Corp., an energy industry cleanup consortium, also brought in equipment. So far, crews have retrieved about 1,143 barrels of oily water. 


Complicating efforts to stop the leak is the well head's depth at 5,000 feet underwater, said Lars Herbst, the regional director for the <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_16 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #366388 2px dotted">U.S. Minerals Management Service, which regulates <span class=yshortcuts id=lw_1272246205_17 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #366388 2px dotted">oil rigs. Leaks have been fixed at similar depths before, but the process is difficult, he said. 


The explosion appeared to be a blowout, in which natural gas or oil forces its way up a well pipe and smashes the equipment. But precisely what went wrong is under investigation.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_louisiana_oil_rig_explosion</p>


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

Not meaning to minimalize the disaster or the tragedic loss of life, but I wonder how much the price of gas is going to go up now?


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a true color shot from Hilton's last night showing the extent of the oil spill - looks like it's circling Ram Powell and hitting the Beer Can and TLP Marlin.

Hopefully the winds and currents will keep it away from the shorelines and estuaries and that they get this thing under control soon.

My condolences to the families' loss in this tragic accident.

Tom Hilton


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

What's really awesome is that BP probably won't have to pay the cleanup costs and even if they do it will just get passed on to us in the form of higher gas prices.


----------



## Kobia (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I sure hope this leakage can be contained soon! Personally, I think BP should be gathering far more cleanup experts and resources in conjunction with the attempts to stop the leak....

Flying the aircraft and dropping "dispersants" (basically soap) is not even a stop gap measure... it is blatant negligence. To simply hide the oil by sinking it to the bottom does nothing but harm.

Let a boat owner get caught "soaping" a spill in a marina and watch his life get real expensive real quick!!!

Brent


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I figured there would be more discussion in this thread...Have that many people been put off by the slowness of the new forum or is there another thread somewhere? Does anyone have the scoop on whether they are going to be able to cap the leak within the next couple of days? This could get extremely serious for all of us quickly.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

CRAP! Strong southerly winds are predicted to start later tomorrow, and last for several days. Hope they are wrong!!!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

i flew over it a few days ago, it's nasty and big........suprisingly defined like a weed line or break......amazing how this happens right after Obama says to start poking more holes in the gulf.......and no it is not going to effect gas prices


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Another good article and don't say it's not going to affect gas prices. Gas prices already started to rise before this happened and now they use any excuse to raise prices. 

http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/04/27/fish.oil.safe/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## idletime (Feb 26, 2009)

Great map Kobia. It definitely correlates to what we are seeing on the satellite imagery. Here is yesterday's(4/26) hi-res true color. You can really see the actual product on the water and not just the sheen in this image. the delta is a dynamic fishery because of the ever changing water conditions. However, in a situation like this, I imagine it is frustrating for those involved.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Latest projections from NACO and the government.

http://response.restoration.noaa.gov/book_shelf/1882_cumulative2.pdf


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Guys and gals, 

They haven't had success closing the valves with their robotic submarines. http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100427/ap_on_bi_ge/us_louisiana_oil_rig_explosion. It's looking more and more like a relief well is the next option and that will take 3 months to drill. Our lives (jobs, property value, recreational activities)could change dramatically unless those robotic submarines can resolve this in the next few days.


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

Not looking too good for the home team. Ive had a few calls from guys that are fueling up, and are gonna head to the keys/florida if it gets close b/c they might shutdown inlets...


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Somebody posted at Mike Lane's that it "could" take 90 days to get it stopped, but I think that's just a worst case scenario. Apparently the blowout preventer got garbaged in the collapse and is inoperable. I know they are going to try to put a dome over it and route the oil to a collection point on the surface but that is tough to do under the circumstances. If they can manage it that would reduce the amount of oil by a bunch until they can angle into the well and plug it.

I don't think there is any chance that BP and Transocean will not be paying the tab for this. Exxon is still paying for the Valdez. The losses will run into the billions, but that's the kind of risks those guys take.

Meanwhile pray for NW winds.


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

I heard that they are going to try to burn the slick. How feasible is that and how big would that fire be?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl05_lblFullMessage">Meanwhile pray for NW winds.


I won't be!!! I am a keys native and know the sensitivity of that region... Won't pray for west winds either... The Tampa area has only recently improved from the cesspool of pollution it faced for decades...

What I pray for is a viable remedy... Burning the slick is risky at best as there are so many rigs that could be in jeopardy with uncontrollable weather conditions.

Just think of the "out of control burns" forest agencies have had in the past...

I just don't understand why hundreds of miles of containment booms and mega tons of those handy white rags that only absorb oil aren't being flown in if for nothing else... stop gap control until a real fix is implemented...

Sinking the oil as they have been doing is crazy thinkin'.... It sinks but it ain't super glued to the sand! It will drift in the currents.

Brent


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

Would it help for all of us to contact our political reps to encourage them to push for the maximum federal and state reponse to this? Is there more any government agency can do?


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

One more thing. I don't know this to be true of the oil from this well, but I know that oil off Alabama is light crude, about the color of salad oil. I think the brown crud is the residual of the deisel from the rig, not the oil coming from the well. The GoM seeps a lot of oil naturally (over a million barrels/year) that nature just absorbs. This stuff is not like the heavy crude from Alaska or Santa Barbera. Hopefully the damage will not be too great.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

IMHO, I think our agencies should be putting the screws to the entities responsible for this. Criminal charges of negligence to follow...

In the interim, Our CG, EPA, and state wildlife agencies should put down everything and start the meter running and put all resources into action immediately. I ain't talkin' some cut rate bill but a premium service effort with premium costs to all involved. Picture a "seatow" bill on the grand scale! 
Brent


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *hogdogs (28/04/2010)*IMHO, I think our agencies should be putting the screws to the entities responsible for this. Criminal charges of negligence to follow...
> 
> In the interim, Our CG, EPA, and state wildlife agencies should put down everything and start the meter running and put all resources into action immediately. I ain't talkin' some cut rate bill but a premium service effort with premium costs to all involved. Picture a "seatow" bill on the grand scale!
> Brent


I agree, but in order to get that kind of response, i think we as a group need to contact as many of our political reps as we can as soon as we can and beg/plead/demand the maximum effort. I've email my reps, please do the same.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Regarding the Keys. Natural seeps of oil in the GoM areOVER 1,200,000 barrels/year - every year. If this well leaks at 1,000 bpd for 90 days that will be less than a 10% increase (25% if you think it would all go straight there, which it won't).

Natural slicks of thousands of square miles have been measured by satellite.

I think the threat to south Florida is overblown. The threat is local.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

OH I AGREE WE FACE A MAJOR THREAT!!!! I never worried this much about a 'cane! But I never wish ill on others to satisfy my well being... Like I hear folks after a cane or tornado misses them, they say "Thank God it missed us..." but no mention from them regarding the harm others had to endure...
Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

One more thing... i admit to being naive and uneducated regarding the natural seepage...
Nor have I ever seen the stories of recorded natural slicks imaged by sats...
Brent


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is capped off as of today and they are working on containment right now as we speak.


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

> *lobsterman (28/04/2010)*It is capped off as of today and they are working on containment right now as we speak.



Where'd you hear that? I haven't seen anything about it being successfully capped as of yet.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have an inside source that is Navy and working directly with the Coast Guard on this thing. He sent me pics and info.


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

That's awesome news! Hopefully they can get it cleaned up now.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank God!.....its amazing what can happen so close to home!

Please let there be closure for the families of the lost ones!.....prayers are sent to all involved!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Hope this is accurate info... Would be the best news of the week...
Brent


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Does anyone have an opinion or information on what effect the oil slick will have on the rig fishing once the slick moves on or is removed? Just wondering whether it will damage the ecosystem at the rigs so much that it will be a dead zone for the rest of the year or longer... 

Sure hope the earlier post about it being shut off is correct. That is great news and will be even better if it can be contained.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Feds may set oil slick on fire - Apr. 27, 2010


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Latest Update


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

> *lobsterman (28/04/2010)*It is capped off as of today and they are working on containment right now as we speak.


bull.....


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *jan1974 (28/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (28/04/2010)*It is capped off as of today and they are working on containment right now as we speak.
> ...


Yeah, all sources still reporting leak as wide open, not sure why they would keep it a secret if it was capped off.


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

lobsterman, where are your pics and info you claim to have on the well being capped? 

Im calling BS on that, when every news stations is claiming its still leaking....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Well lets putI this wayif it is still leaking then obviously it didn't work. I did get info from a source close to the operation. If it didn't work then they will have to drill into it and then cap it off and he said that would take a long long time. So lets hope it was indeed successful. The difficulty in this is incredible at best. The depth is one problem and the zero visibility is even worse. He will update me today as soon as he finds out what did or did not happen.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *lobsterman (28/04/2010)*Well lets putI this wayif it is still leaking then obviously it didn't work. I did get info from a source close to the operation. If it didn't work then they will have to drill into it and then cap it off and he said that would take a long long time. So lets hope it was indeed successful. The difficulty in this is incredible at best. The depth is one problem and the zero visibility is even worse. He will update me today as soon as he finds out what did or did not happen.


Its all good, maybe it is capped and they are just making sure of it before releasing it, let's hope so anyways.


----------



## Kobia (Jan 3, 2008)

I have found no info saying that the leak was capped, and the dome plan doesn't sound possible. Below is BP's plan to relieve pressure and seal the well.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Contingency planning obviously wasn't adequate given the consequences if option 1 fails. There needed to be some type of redundancy in the 'blow out' valve. Someone is worried about fishing at the rigs? If this isn't going to be capped for 2-3 months,then I think it's safe to say that your concern about fishing at the rigs is short-sighted.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is his update I just received, that I copied and pasted.

I wondered the same thing after hearing the news last night.
The report came straight from the vessel on
sight. It may be the news is behind or they haven't really put the word
out. Possibly it is partially capped slowing the leak (not a full
success story). I'll check back in this morning and see what
the story is.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*[url]http://www.deepwaterhorizonresponse.com/go/site/2931/*[/url]

*A new website, at the link above, offers the public updates on the oil spill just off the coast of Louisiana. 

The site posts information on the latest cleanup efforts and coastal impact. 

The site also includes images and the latest oil spill trajectory map.
*


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I would have to guess that something has happened because reports on the news latelast night reported the slick wasn't growing in size or if it was it was very slow as compared to when it initially started. I'm sure looking at dated Satellite pictures would prove or disprove this theory.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Article on when Oil will reach beaches 

http://blog.al.com/live/2010/04/mass_of_oil_will_wash_ashore_i.html


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703709804575201940233616462.html
Maybe the "insider" is on a boat with delayed info...



> HOUSTON?The U.S. Coast Guard said Friday that oil appears to have stopped gushing from a well on the floor of the Gulf of Mexico, lessening the likelihood of a major environmental catastrophe.


from 4-24...
Just a theory...
Brent


----------



## Kobia (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## idletime (Feb 26, 2009)

4/27/2010 - 12:40PM CST - True Color shot from RipCharts.com.


----------



## skoooter (Jul 26, 2009)

Just to show the comparative impact of the Exxon Valdez, at the present rate of 42,000 gallons a day, it would take 257 days for this leak to equal the volume lost by the Valdez. I believe this thing can be capped off shortly or at least mitigated. I do think at this point there is some sensationalism by the media. That being said, obviously if it is not capped soon the environmental impact could be enormous.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I think they should set it on fire if they stop or slow the leak.It's all going to end up as carbon at some point anyway so why not? It burns and sinks, I would rather that then have it get to our beaches or even close to shore to screw up our boats.

When the subject of drilling off our shores came up again here latley I was in favor of it thinking we would have more fishing spots closer in, but now I am rethinking that.

If they do have a brain storm and light it , does anyone have a clue what they would use for igniting it? Oil does not burn as easy as people think, just curious if any of you guys that are oil experts know how they would do it.*


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *skoooter (28/04/2010)*Just to show the comparative impact of the Exxon Valdez, at the present rate of 42,000 gallons a day, it would take 257 days for this leak to equal the volume lost by the Valdez. I believe this thing can be capped off shortly or at least mitigated. I do think at this point there is some sensationalism by the media. That being said, obviously if it is not capped soon the environmental impact could be enormous.


I don't think many people are comparing it to the Exxon Valdez spill, although you should probably mention that some species never returned to the area after that spill. One prime example is the Pacific Herring....when a major baitfish is wiped out and never returns, it has a domino effect on populations of birds and other predators. Obviously, oil isn't spilling into the gulf at anywhere near the same rate as the Exxon Valdez. However, we're getting a lot of mixed information right now. I'm not sure whether the spill has been partially capped and thus slowed or if it will continue spilling 42,000 gallons per day for the next 3 months. If it's the former, things could potenitally get back to normal fairly quickly i guess. If it's the latter, then the effects will be catastrophic and the environment could be permanently changed in ways, no? 

They are only putting booms out to try to collect the thicker areas of oil, right? That means that it's just a matter of time before the thin sheen makes landfall (this weekend). Is the sheen alone enough to shut down oyster and shrimp fisheries? I'm no tree-hugger..i definitely lean to the right. However, they have to have safeguards that protect against primarysafeguards failing on these rigs when they are drilling so close to large human populations.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

It takes only a minuscule amount of petroleum to shut down inshore fisheries such as oysters. They being a water filter, will have excessive levels real early... shrimp will likely be right behind them and then fish species... I am no expert, just tried to follow other closures over the years.

Heck, I still have my Natl. Geo. issue from the Valdez spill... Fish test netted many miles away actually excreted rainbow slicks from their meat... I sure hope we get this thing under control soon.

Brent


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *TURTLE (28/04/2010)**I think they should set it on fire if they stop or slow the leak.It's all going to end up as carbon at some point anyway so why not? It burns and sinks, I would rather that then have it get to our beaches or even close to shore to screw up our boats.
> 
> When the subject of drilling off our shores came up again here lately I was in favor of it thinking we would have more fishing spots closer in, but now I am rethinking that.
> 
> If they do have a brain storm and light it , does anyone have a clue what they would use for igniting it? Oil does not burn as easy as people think, just curious if any of you guys that are oil experts know how they would do it.*


I'm not going to change my mind on how I feel about more drilling for oil in the Gulf over one accident especially when this could have been an act of sabotage. Until an investigation is completed to determine the cause of the explosion this could have easily been an act of sabotage in response to Obama's plan to open up drilling in other parts of the Gulf. The timing of this and the fact there was a huge explosion leave me very suspicious.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Oil drilling is a risky enterprise although major steps are taken to mitigate the risk... On top of that, gaseous pockets are extremely explosive and very hard to predict. Sabotage is a possibility, but I lean towards accident at this point. Has it changed my mind regarding opening more area to drilling? Well I sure have thought more about it...

I really wish the powers that be would free us up for new nuclear plants ASAP!!! That has proven to be the cleanest, safest most efficient power source currently available...

Brent


----------



## alle9219 (Aug 16, 2009)

> *69Viking (28/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *TURTLE (28/04/2010)**I think they should set it on fire if they stop or slow the leak.It's all going to end up as carbon at some point anyway so why not? It burns and sinks, I would rather that then have it get to our beaches or even close to shore to screw up our boats.
> ...



Come on now. Sabotage? Terrorism? What would that accomplish? Even the biggest, baddest terror group in the world can't pull off complex operations like this anymore and why would they focus so much energy and resources into damaging one oil rig thats 100 miles off the coast? Thats not really going to strike fear into the hearts of anyone, and yes it'd waste a lot of money but there's much easier and cheaper ways to do that. Eco-terrorists maybe? They're not against using violence but blowing up an oil rig to create a massive ecological disaster? That doesn't make any sense at all. Corporate sabotage? That'd just lead to tighter restrictions and hurt the company anyway. Then as far as the explosion part, I'm no drilling expert but if you have an operation pumping thousands of barrels of flammable oil a day under immense pressure, and a few safety devices fail, that could make a pretty big boom.


The good news is the slick is mostly just film on the top few molecules of the surface, and very little of it is actually crude oil so it shouldn't be like the valdez wreck where it was all crude oil. Hopefully it will get capped soon, but in the meantime I wouldn't be buying any shares of BP anytime soon!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

CG reporting they lit the fire... I can't find evidence of this on radar yet but we will see...
Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl05_lblFullMessage">Even the biggest, baddest terror group in the world can't pull off complex operations like this anymore


55 gallons of fuel and 100 pounds of fert ain't a terribly complex operation... 

I ain't even sayin' it was terrorism but to say it is a complex affair is a bit of a stretch.

Brent


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *hogdogs (28/04/2010)*CG reporting they lit the fire... I can't find evidence of this on radar yet but we will see...
> Brent




Wow, I did'nt really think they would do that I was just saying it would be a good Idea.We will see..... Better then oil on the beach and in our inshore waterways.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *TURTLE (28/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the article I just read this will not necessarily prevent it from getting to our beaches. According to the article there will be remnants left over than can be picked up with a net or something similar and if it does reach the beach it will be in the form of a ball that can be picked up. Not sure how true this is though.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Dear Outstanding Investments Reader,

Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more. Here's another update on the disaster that befell *Transocean Ltd**. (RIG: NYSE)* and *BP (BP: NYSE)* last week in the Gulf of Mexico. (Thanks to OI reader Steve, in Texas, for sending some of the photos in today?s alert.)

As you know by now, the drilling vessel Deepwater Horizon exploded, burned and sank last week, with the loss of 11 workers and injuries to many more. What happened? What's happening now? What's going to happen? I've spent the weekend working to piece things together.

*An Ill-fated Discovery *

According to news accounts, at about 10 p.m. CDT last Tuesday, Deepwater Horizon was stable, holding an exact position in calm, dark seas about 45 miles south of the Louisiana coastline. Water depth in the area is 5,000 feet. The vessel manifest listed 126 souls on board.

Deepwater Horizon was finishing work on an exploration well named Macondo, in an area called Mississippi Canyon Block 252. After weeks of drilling, the rig had pushed a bit down over 18,000 feet, into an oil-bearing zone. The Transocean and BP personnel were installing casing in the well. BP was going to seal things up, and then go off and figure out how to produce the oil -- another step entirely in the oil biz.

The Macondo Block 252 reservoir may hold as much as 100 million barrels. That's not as large as other recent oil strikes in the Gulf, but BP management was still pleased. Success is success -- certainly in the risky, deep-water oil environment. The front office of BP Exploration was preparing a press release to announce a "commercial" oil discovery.

This kind of exploration success was par for the course for Deepwater Horizon. A year ago, the vessel set a record at another site in the Gulf, drilling a well just over 35,000 feet and discovering the 3 billion barrel Tiber deposit for BP. So Deepwater Horizon was a great rig, with a great crew and a superb record. You might even say that is was lucky.

But perhaps some things tempt the gods. Some actions may invite ill fate. Because suddenly, the wild and wasteful ocean struck with a bolt from the deep.

*The Lights Went out; and Then... *

Witnesses state that the lights flickered on the Deepwater Horizon. Then a massive thud shook the vessel, followed by another strong vibration.

Transocean employee Jim Ingram, a seasoned offshore worker, told the U.K. Times that he was preparing for bed after working a 12-hour shift. "On the second [thud]," said Mr. Ingram, "we knew something was wrong."

Indeed, something was very wrong. Within a moment, a gigantic blast of gas, oil and drilling mud roared up through three miles of down-hole pipe and subsea risers. The fluids burst through the rig floor and ripped up into the gigantic draw-works. Something sparked. The hydrocarbons ignited.

In a fraction of a second, the drilling deck of the Deepwater Horizon exploded into a fireball. The scene was an utter conflagration.
*Evacuate and **Abandon Ship*

There was almost no time to react. Emergency beacons blared. Battery-powered lighting switched on throughout the vessel. Crew members ran to evacuation stations. The order came to abandon ship.

Then from the worst of circumstances came the finest, noblest elements of human behavior. Everyone on the vessel has been through extensive safety training. They knew what to do. Most crew members climbed into covered lifeboats. Other crew members quickly winched the boats, with their shipmates, down to the water. Then those who stayed behind rapidly evacuated in other designated emergency craft.

Some of the crew, however, were trapped in odd parts of the massive vessel, which measures 396 feet by 256 feet -- a bit less than the size of two football fields laid side by side. They couldn't get to the boats. So they did what they had to do, which for some meant jumping -- and those jumpers did not fare so well. Several men broke bones due to the impact of their 80-foot drop to the sea. Still, it beat burning.

With searchlights providing illumination, as well as the eerie light from the flames of the raging fire, boat handlers pulled colleagues out of the water beneath the burning rig. In some instances, the plastic fittings on the lifeboats melted from the heat.

The flames intensified. Soon it was impossible for the lifeboats to function near the massive vessel. The small boats moved away from the raging fountain of fire fed by ancient oil and gas from far below.

The lifeboat skippers saved as many as they could find -- 115 -- but couldn't account for 11 workers who were, apparently, on or around the drill deck at the time of the first explosion. Nine of the missing are Transocean employees. Two others work for subcontractors.

*Damon Bankston** to the Rescue *

Fate was not entirely cruel that night. Indeed, a supply boat was already en route to the Deepwater Horizon. It was the Tidewater Damon Bankston, a 260-foot long flat-deck supply vessel.

Damon Bankston heard the distress signal. Her captain did what great captains do. He aimed the bow toward the position of Deepwater Horizon. Then he tore through the water, moved along by four mighty Caterpillar engines rated at 10,200 horsepower. Soon, the Damon Bankston arrived on scene, sailed straight into the flames and joined the rescue.

Meanwhile, Coast Guard helicopters lifted off from pads in southern Louisiana, and Coast Guard rescue vessels left their moorings. "You have to go out," is the old Coast Guard saying. "You don't have to come back."

The helicopters flew in the black of night toward a vista of utter disaster. Arriving on scene, the pilots watched in awe as columns of flame shot as high as a 50-story building. The helicopters were buffeted by blasts of super-heated wind coming from the flames, while chunks of soot the size of your hand blew by.

The pilots hovered in the glow of the blazing rig, while Coast Guard medics fast-roped down to the deck of Damon Bankston ... The medics quickly assessed the casualties, strapped critically injured crewmen to backboards and hoisted them up to the helicopters. Then the pilots turned north and sped ashore to hospitals.

Uninjured survivors returned to land on the Damon Bankston. And others came out to fight the blistering flames.

But the Deepwater Horizon wasn't going to make it. The situation deteriorated, to the point of complete catastrophe. The ship was lost.

At about 10 a.m. CDT on Thursday morning, 36 hours after the first explosion, the Deepwater Horizon capsized and sank in 5,000 feet of water. According to BP, the hulk is located on the seafloor, upside-down, about 1,500 feet away from the Macondo well it drilled.

*Still Spilling Oil *

On Friday, I told you that the oil well drilled by the Deepwater Horizon was sealed in. The "official" word was that the well wasn't gushing oil into the sea. My sources were no less than U.S. Coast Guard Rear Adm. Mary Landry, of the New Orleans district, as quoted in The New York Times. 

But over the weekend, Rear Adm. Landry and The New York Times reported that the well IS leaking oil, at a rate of about 1,000 barrels per day.

The on-scene information comes from remotely operated underwater robots that BP and Transocean are using to monitor the well and survey all the other wreckage of the Deepwater Horizon. There's now a large amount of equipment and pipe and a myriad of marine debris on the seafloor near the well. It's a mess.

Apparently, the blowout preventer is not controlling the flow of oil. According to Transocean, the blowout preventer on Deepwater Horizon was manufactured by *Cameron Intl. (CAM: NYSE).* 

What happened? We don't know that just yet. Earlier reports that underwater robots sealed the blowout preventer were wrong. It's possible that the blowout preventer is only partially closed. We'll find out, eventually. Meanwhile, BP and Transocean have announced that they will make another effort to activate the blowout preventer. They need to stop that oil.

BP is also preparing to drill one or more relief wells to secure the site permanently. BP has mobilized the drilling rig Development Driller III, which is moving into position to drill a second well to intercept the leaking well. With the new well, the drillers will inject a specialized heavy fluid into the original well. This fluid will secure and block the flow of oil or gas and allow BP to permanently seal the first well.

*Riser Problems? *

According to the Coast Guard and BP, oil is leaking from two spots along what is left of the riser system. Here's a schematic view:
Originally, the risers (represented by the blue line in the graphic above) were affixed to the blowout preventer on the seafloor, and extended 5,000 feet straight up to the "moon pool" of the Deepwater Horizon. When the drilling vessel sank, it took the riser piping and bent it around like a pretzel.

The remnants of the riser system now follow a circuitous underwater route. According to BP, the risers extend from the wellhead up through the water column to about 1,500 feet above the seabed. Then the riser system buckles back down toward the seafloor. (Frankly, I'm astonished that it all held together as well as it has. It's a credit to the manufacturer, which I'll discuss below.)

According to the Transocean website, the riser devices on the Deepwater Horizon were manufactured by VetcoGray, a division of General Electric Oil & Gas. The specific designation is a "HMF-Class H, 21-inch outside diameter riser; 90 foot long joints with Choke & Kill, and booster and hydraulic supply lines."

Here's a photo of something similar. These are Vetco risers sections that I saw on another vessel, the Transocean Discoverer Inspiration, when I visited that ship last month:
The different color stripes on the risers indicate differing amounts of buoyancy. The idea is to put heavy riser pipe down at the bottom, connected to more buoyant risers above. The buoyancy keeps the entire riser system in more or less neutral buoyancy, so that the drill ship doesn't have to somehow hoist up the huge weight of all that pipe.

As you can see, there's a large-diameter pipe in the middle of each riser. That pipe is then encased in a buoyant foam substance. The risers are bolted together at the flange sections. The bolts are about as big as the arm of a very strong man. The nuts, which tighten things down, are the size of paint cans.

After the risers are assembled and hanging down from the drilling vessel, the drilling personnel lower and raise drilling pipe through the large-diameter center riser pipe. All the drilling mud stays inside the drill pipe on the way down hole, and inside the riser pipe on the return.

On the side of the riser sections, you can see smaller-diameter pipes. These are choke & kill, booster and hydraulic pipe components. The pipes run parallel to the large-diameter inner pipe. These pipe systems run down to the blowout preventer on the seafloor.

The idea is to keep the drilling process an enclosed system. All the "drilling stuff" -- the drill-pipe, drilling-mud and drill-cutting returns -- stays inside the large-diameter pipe. The smaller pipes hold fluid to transmit hydraulic power and help control drilling. In particular, the pipes on the side aid in communicating with and controlling the blowout preventer.

*Technical Specs *

Ideally, when the risers are working as intended, nothing leaks out into the sea. Then again, you're not supposed to twist and bend the riser sections like a pretzel. So how strong is a riser system? Extremely strong, actually.

According to technical literature from GE Oil & Gas, the riser equipment is "designed for use in high-pressure, critical service and deep-water drilling and production applications." The pressure-containing components are rated for working pressures of 15,000 psi. That's the same as the Cameron blowout preventer on the Deepwater Horizon. The materials used in risers have exceptional tensile and bending load characteristics.

According to Vetco paperwork that I've seen, the Class H riser sections have a 3.5 million pound load-carrying capacity. That's the equivalent weight of about four fully fueled Boeing 747s. These risers are super strong.

Still, it's not just any one single piece of riser section that does it all. These sections all get bolted together, for 5,000 feet in this case. The riser sections all have to work together as a system. The whole string is only as strong as the weakest spot. And yes, even the strongest steel will break if you apply enough stress.

It all has to work together. You've got the riser sections, along with things called HMF flanged riser connectors. Then there are HMF riser joints; flex joints; telescopic joints; and, near the top, things called "fluid-bearing, nonintegral tensioner rings." Together, these all comprise the marine riser system.

In general, the riser components compensate for heave, surge, sway, offset and torque of the drilling vessel as the ship bounces around on the sea surface. The bottom line is to maintain a tight seal -- what's called "integrity" -- between the subsea blowout preventer stack and the surface during drilling operations.

Down at the bottom, at the seafloor, the risers are connected to the blowout preventer by a connector device. The GE-Vetco spec is for a device that accommodates 7 million foot-pounds of bending load capacity. That's about eight fully fueled Boeing 747s.

What's the idea? You want a secure connection between the high-pressure wellhead system and the subsea blowout preventer stack. That's where mankind's best steel meets Mother Nature's high pressures.

High pressures? You had better believe it. And in this case, Mother Nature won. So looking forward, there's going to be a lot of forensic engineering on the well design and how things got monitored during drilling. Transocean drilled the well, but BP designed it. So the key question is how did the down-hole pressures get away like they did?

*What Happens Now? *

its a good thing that the Deepwater Horizon didn't settle right on top of the well. At least there's room for the remotely operated vehicles to maneuver. Also, there's still a lot of riser still floating in the water column. So there's some element of integrity going down to the blowout preventer.

It's absolutely imperative to shut off that oil flow. We just have to hope and pray that the BP and Transocean people can get the blowout preventer shut off. Or that there's enough integrity to the risers somehow to get in there and control the leaks, perhaps with some sort of plug. One other idea is to lower a large "hood" over the leak and capture the oil so it can be pumped up to a storage tanker ship.

Meanwhile, the relief well has to go down -- carefully and safely. This Macondo well is history. Seal it. Mark it. Give it back to the sea. Move on. Don't tempt fate on this one.

And wow... for a relatively modest-sized deep-water discovery, this thing sure has turned into the well from hell.

*Welcome to the World of Deep-water Risk *

As I've said before, this accident is Mother Nature's wake-up call to everyone. Deep-water drilling is a high-stakes game. It's not exactly a "casino," in that there's a heck of a lot of settled science, engineering and technology involved.

But we're sure finding out the hard way what all the risks are. And it's becoming more and more clear how the totality of risk is a moving target. There's geologic risk, technical risk, engineering risk, environmental risk, capital risk and market risk.

With each deep well, these risks all come together over one very tiny spot at the bottom of the ocean. So for all the oil that's out there under deep water -- and it's a lot -- the long-term calculus of risk and return is difficult to quantify.

There's more to discuss, but I'll end here today. I'll update you as things evolve. This is big news all through the offshore industry. There are HUGE environmental issues, and certainly big political repercussions. I won't go there just now.

For now, I'll just send out collective best wishes to the people at Transocean, BP, the Coast Guard, Minerals Management and so many more. I'm sure they're doing their best.

Thanks for reading...


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

they are prepositioning booms around perdido pass...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *WW2 (28/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *TURTLE (28/04/2010)*
> ...



*I remember when I was a kid every once in a while I would step in something on the beach that was like tar, black and like chewed bubble gum and real hard to get off of you.I wonder if thats what it was.*


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *alle9219 (28/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (28/04/2010)*
> ...


I said Sabotage not Terrorism. There are plenty of groups out there that don't agree with Obama's plans to open up more offshore areas to drilling. This explosion and polluting of the water and possible shorelines put a huge dent in the support for Offshore Drilling, guys on this forum are already thinking about changing their minds about their support for it so what makes you think politicians won't change their minds because of this accident? You don't find the timing of rather ironic, just weeks after Obama made his announcement? I'm not saying this is for sure what happened but I certainly wouldn't close the door on it.


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

hey they should let us go out and catch all those endangered snapper, ....you know to keep em safe .


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Tom Pace (28/04/2010)*they are prepositioning booms around perdido pass...




I saw that this evening, about 6-8 vessels setting out booms all the way to FloraBama, It looked like 2 lines of booms
one about 100 yrds offshore and the other out furthur , like maybe 400 or 500 yrds offshore


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Latest update AP: 5000 barrels a day leaking now


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Title now needs to be changed to:

<h2>Deepwater Horizon still leaking 210,000 (give or take 100k)gallons a day</h2>


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

So we go from "insider info" last night saying leak controlled to now 5 times the original... Lets hope the burns that only are being done during daylight hours really get a bunch of help from other qualified boats and skippers starting tomorrow.

Brent


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone going out to the beaches to take some "before" pictures? You might want them to show your kids what the beach used to look like...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *DreamWeaver21 (29/04/2010)*Anyone going out to the beaches to take some "before" pictures? You might want them to show your kids what the beach used to look like...


Another Mr. Positive:doh

For the record cleanup officials they interviewed on the late news last night said cleaning up the beaches was relatively easy in the grand scope of things as you can filter the oil from the sand. He said the biggest worry is with wetland areas, they are nearly impossible to clean and the one of the most delicate ecosystems there is.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *69Viking (29/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *DreamWeaver21 (29/04/2010)*Anyone going out to the beaches to take some "before" pictures? You might want them to show your kids what the beach used to look like...
> ...


This isn't fairly tales and sunshine, so I wouldn't be too hard on DreamWeaver21 for being a little gloomy. This is a cluster **** that continues to snowball.They now have multiple leaks to cap when they couldn't cap one. If their figures are anywhere close to accurate, then this spill will release as much oil as the Exxon Valdez didin about4-5 weeks. If it takes 90 days to start reducing the pressure on the leak, then you do the math. We can only hope they are able to burn or otherwise corral large amounts of the stuff so the effects are minimized. 

I love this area because of the coastline and my ability to fish offshore on a regular basis, and this puts all of that into jeopardy for an indeterminent amount of time.IliveinMobile, and I'm told that if the oil gets close to the mouth of thebay, the plans are to start releasing water from dams north of the bayso that waterrips out of theBay and sends the oilelsewhere...I guess that is probably what we aregoing to be dealing with at this point. 

Someone shine a positive light on this.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Alot of people seem to think that if they say anything negative about it then they are siding with the enviros,leftist media etc..., sad really, we all know this isn't heavy crude like exxon valdez but any cleanup is going to shut down our tourism and jack up our summer and fishery, especially if they cant fix the leak with a month or so when we start getting that daily southwest in the afternoon...it is a very critical situation indeed.


Monday Southwest winds 15 to 20 knots decreasing to 10 to 15 knots in the afternoon and evening. Seas 4 to 6 feet subsiding to 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. Chance of showers and thunderstorms


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,










Here's a shot of the spill from last night - I have enhanced the position by our new trip planner. Hopefully the slick will be repelled from the Delta by the river outflow.

If the well is leaking 225,000 gallons/per day, they need to get this thing capped, and soon!

Tom


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *SuperSpook (29/04/2010)*Alot of people seem to think that if they say anything negative about it then they are siding with the enviros,leftist media etc...


siding with the leftist media? Go to foxnews.com. There aren't any roses over there either. Let's put politics aside for a bit and get the damn thing shut off. Our lives are going to be impacted. We just don't know how much yet.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Fiver (29/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (29/04/2010)*
> ...


I think you missed my point. DreamWeaver21 made it sound like Doomsday saying kids will never see what the white sand on the beaches use to look like when that is in fact no where close to the truth. All I said it it's a lot easier to clean the sand on the beaches than it is to clean the wetlands so that is where we need to focus our attempts to block the oil. Oil in the Wetlands in LA, AL, MS, or here will be disasterous. 

Don't think I'm not worried, I am a Sea Turtle Patrol Volunteer for Eglin AFB Natural Resources and what really scares me as what effect this oil could have on the turtles that nest here. We start our Patrols for nests this Saturday, what a disaster itcould be if the beaches were covered in oilduring the nesting season. Will the turtles know to stay away from the oil and go elsewhere? Willnests get covered in oil?

They really need to get the leak capped so we can focus on containing and removing the oil that has already spilled. A continued leak will only increase the risk of further damage.


----------



## idletime (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is a shot that shows the movement of the spill from yesterday. With the wind forecast for this weekend and the discovery of the additional leak, it is not looking good out there.


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

Does anyone know what steps are being taken locally to try and prevent it from reaching the beaches and the inland estuaries? There should be an army of people working on this right now and i have not heard of much happening. The bottom line is this is a disaster of monumental proportions and it will take monumental efforts to fight it and I am not sure that is what is occurring. Are you guys down there seeing a big response?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

"The power of accurate observation is often called cynicism by those who have not got it."

The point that I was trying to make was thefact thatthis spill will have years of consequences. I haven't seen the oil myself. I just know what I read. MSN is reporting the oild as having "the consitency of thick roofing tar" in this article http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36800673/ns/us_news-environment/. Besides the obvious impacts of where the oil meets the shore there will be a trickle down effect through the whole ecosystem. I have seen what a few drops of oil looks like on the water so I can only imagine what thousands and eventually millions of gallons will look like. It is entirely within the realm of possibility that thiswell spews oil for months before being closed off. 

The newsorganizations won't really latch on to this until they find some stupid pelicancovered in oil show on tv.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

All local charter Captains are on standby for pulling booms and helping to protect our area. Zekes is putting a list together for any licensed Captains willing to help, if interested give me a call.


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

<span style="font-weight: bold;">
BP welcomes military help for larger Gulf oil leak 

<cite class="vcard">By CAIN BURDEAU, Associated Press Writer <span class="fn org">Cain Burdeau, Associated Press Writer </cite>? <abbr class="recenttimedate" title="2010-04-29T08:21:55-0700">2minsago

</abbr>VENICE, La. ? A <span class="yshortcuts" id="lw_1272554527_0">massive oil spill in the <span class="yshortcuts" id="lw_1272554527_1">Gulf of Mexico that has become far worse than initially thought crept toward the coast Thursday as government officials offered help from the military to prevent a disaster that could destroy fragile marshlands along the shore... Read morehere 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_louisiana_oil_rig_explosion



Apparently, a third leak has been discovered and it doesn't look good!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

If there are boats in the Pensacola that can use a deckhand to help out on the weekends I would gladly go out to help in any way I can.


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

> *lobsterman (28/04/2010)*It is capped off as of today and they are working on containment right now as we speak.


Uhhhhhh, yeah....Nice try!

<span id=ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl27_lblFullMessage>


> *lobsterman (28/04/2010)*I have an inside source that is Navy and working directly with the Coast Guard on this thing.


You need a new source.


----------



## southbound (Mar 10, 2010)

It sounds like things are starting to gear up and I am sure there are people that are a lot more informed about the operations than I, but i hope the booms will be put out soon as the weather forcast is not looking good for the next several days. If private boats are needed I would also think that a number of us would be willing to assist any way we can.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Like WW2 said a few replies up, if any captains need an extra hand on deck PM me and I'll be able to help out.


----------



## alle9219 (Aug 16, 2009)

> *69Viking (28/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *alle9219 (28/04/2010)*
> ...


Blowing up an oil rig to send a political message isn't sabotage, that'sclear cutterrorism.Regardless, if you were obsessed with saving the earth, wouldn't you want to come up with a way to fight the policy that doesn't involve spilling 500,000 gallons of oil into the ecosystem you're trying to protect? The timing is odd, I'll give you that but its just a coincidence. The CG has had a ROV down there and have been interviewing rig workersfor the past week, and if they saw or heard anything that could havepossibly been a sign offoul playI'd imagine they'd be all over it by now and BP would be playing it up to save face.

What are the rules for having cleanup equipment in the vicinity of the rigs? Its ridiculous that the company doesn't have the equipment to fix or contain the spill in the area,and won't be able toput the equipment in place for a month.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

We don't know what we don't know, but I do know this will be bad. I grew up down in Port Aransas, TX and during the 80's, you had to carry Baby Oil everywhere you went just to get the oil/tar off of your feet. Beaches and surf had oil and tar balls in them for a good 10-15 years. I feel for the folks that make a living down on the coast (shrimpers, oysters, fishing, etc) and they have barley survived the storms now this.....tragic. This is not a one shot deal and "it's over", this will have on-going effects for a while. Depending on how bad it gets, I may have to cancel to trips to Gulf Shores coming up....Unfortunately I imagine if the beaches are bad, a lot of other folks will too. Good luck and hopefully they can figure some way to contain this oil or pray for a month of strong North winds to blow it out way south!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Roffers just emailed me, and they provided some analysis as well as this projection. This is our future:

http://ocg6.marine.usf.edu/~zheng/research/Oilspill/index.html

this is what they are projectingfor 05/03:













Roffer's Ocean Fishing Forecasting Service, Inc., (ROFFSÂ?) is sending out alerts to numerous people including legislators, emergency managers, and the fishing community to keep them abreast of the changing nature of the spill and how it might impact the environment along with their fishing or traveling to fishing grounds. Our efforts (see <a href="http://www.roffs.com/deepwaterhorizon.html">http://www.roffs.com/deepwaterhorizon.html</a>) are similar to their work after Hurricanes Katrina and Rita (<a href="http://www.roffs.com/katrina.htm">http://www.roffs.com/katrina.htm</a>). These satellite images and analyses are derived from NASA, NOAA, and European satellites.
We are working with other colleagues from several institutions on this effort. ROFFSÂ? has been interviewed by several newspapers and magazines for their continued monitoring of the ocean conditions related to the oil spill. This and work by colleagues from University of South Florida (<a href="http://optics.marine.usf.edu/events/GOM_rigfire/">http://optics.marine.usf.edu/events/GOM_rigfire/</a> and <a href="http://ocgweb.marine.usf.edu/">http://ocgweb.marine.usf.edu</a>)and Florida Institute of Technology clearly shows the importance of ocean observations from satellites along with buoys, and modeling by non-governmental organizations. These efforts and the work by other oceanographers must be supported to allow these and similar efforts to be continued for the betterment of society.
If we can map the changing conditions it will allow others to prepare with significant advance warning for the eventual landfall of this oil. It is much better to prevent the oil from reaching the coastal zones than cleaning it up after it negatively impacts the ecosystem and substantially affects the economy.The value of a clean coastal ecosystem is tremendous for everyone.
Presently the oil spill is spreading toward Louisiana and the Florida panhandle. While the forecast winds over the next few days (April 29 - May 02) suggest that the oil will reach the Louisiana coast soon, the longer term forecast and longer term spill area projections (<a href="http://ocgweb.marine.usf.edu/">http://ocgweb.marine.usf.edu</a>) suggests that the oil is likely to spread throughout the Gulf of Mexico. When the oil is picked up by the Loop Current it will be transported by the Gulf Stream system to the Florida coastal zones including the Florida Keys, the east coast of Florida and many areas north. It is possible that the oil will move as far as Cape Hatteras in the Gulf Stream.
Note also that while the oil is warm underground the deeper ocean waters are relatively cold. By the time the oil reaches the surface it is cooler than the surrounding waters and we have been able to see the oil due to its cooler signature. As it warms on the surface it becomes indistinguishable from the infrared satellite imagery, but it remains observable using visible satellite data. We remind everyone that subsurface oil and byproducts also present significant problems to the environment.
View the latest alert and maps from Roffer's Ocean Fishing Forecasting Service, Inc. at <a href="http://www.roffs.com/deepwaterhorizon.html">http://www.roffs.com/deepwaterhorizon.html</a>).
Mitchell A. Roffer, Ph.D.President


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Landfall expected some time tomorrow eve...

With the new leak estimates, it won't take long to surpass the quantity spilled by the Valdez.

Wife figures she might be glad for the part time census job as the area won't be real popular for tourists and the seafood needed in the restaurant she works for might get scarce as they sell local catch mostly...

Brent


----------



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's the number for volunteering in Louisiana 1-866-448-5816

There was also a number for boats looking to help but I missed it. This info is from foxnews so it might be on their website


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I think I am going to leave. Maybe California or Oregon.

I was out on the water all morning crabbing and catching spanish and it was hard to keep what is coming out of my mind. I really don't want to see it happen, but I'll stay and help with clean up but then I'm probably moving. I'll keep my opions on the oil industry to my self, becuase some of the forum members work in the industry, but I'm done with anyone whois involved in anyway. I'm sick at myself for owning a damn car and two boats. I want to get a sailboat and bike and be done with it.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

As if it is not bad enough.....

I have yet to hear this being brought up and I actually just thought about it....hurricane season is about 30 days away.....


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep , will stay for a few months to help and clean-up , then off to Colorado for the Winter:crying


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Damn at the pessimism


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (29/04/2010)*I think I am going to leave. Maybe California or Oregon.
> 
> I was out on the water all morning crabbing and catching spanish and it was hard to keep what is coming out of my mind. I really don't want to see it happen, but I'll stay and help with clean up but then I'm probably moving. I'll keep my opions on the oil industry to my self, becuase some of the forum members work in the industry, but I'm done with anyone whois involved in anyway. I'm sick at myself for owning a damn car and two boats. I want to get a sailboat and bike and be done with it.


You may want to reconsider California or Oregon. They have offshore oil facilities in California. A spill off California could easily reach Oregon as well. How 'bout the east coast? Maine perhaps? Oh wait, your president said they are going to be drilling off the coast of Virginia soon. With that gulf stream on the eastern seaboard I'm afraid Maine may not be safe either. Kansas perhaps? If your still looking at being on a considerable body of water there's always the Great Lakes. No drilling in the Great Lakes yet!


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Not looking good for the Gulf Coast according to Channel 3 New at 4 pm . They said " it will be hitting our beaches". Sure hate to here that or better yet hate it for anyone or any state. Looks like I will be trying to help in anyway I can . This is going to be ablow for the whole Gulf Coast .Let's all hold our breath and won't be as bad as it seems.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

> *WW2 (29/04/2010)*As if it is not bad enough.....
> 
> I have yet to hear this being brought up and I actually just thought about it....hurricane season is about 30 days away.....


You beat me to it WW2, this is going to be a big deal come hurricane season. I am surprised no one has mentioned it yet, will have to email my buddies at the NHC. The GOM is climatologically the firstplace tropical systems start to develop. If a storm tracks across the oil slick it could trackoil across 2-3 states. Even a TS would be devastating ecologically.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Trajectory exp thru saturday from http://www.deepwaterhorizonresponse.com/go/site/2931/


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

We are starting to pull all of our gear out of the water tomorrow in anticipation of the fishery closing and are refitting for marine life rescue and clean up. I'm thinking we will be spending the next couple of months covered in oil scooping up pelicans and cormerants.

When I move it won't just be to get away from oil. I've got other reasons for wanting to be on the west coast, or maybe colorado. Let's just say a GREEN job.


----------



## jennifershark (Sep 4, 2008)

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CJennifer%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="place"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="PlaceName"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="PlaceType"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="City"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="State"></o:smarttagtype><style></style><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial;">Biologists at the <st1lacetype w:st="on">University</st1lacetype> of <st1lacename w:st="on">Southern Mississippi</st1lacename>?s Gulf Coast Research Laboratory (GCRL) in <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:city w:st="on">Ocean Springs</st1:city>, <st1:state w:st="on">Mississippi</st1:state></st1lace>need your help now more than ever!<o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial;"><o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial;">The oil slick is already inan area of high whale shark occurrence. Based on their feeding mechanisms andthe amount of time they spend feeding at the surface, an interaction with thisoil could be fatal to these sharks. <o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial;"><o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial;">It is pivotal to monitor thepresence and distribution of whale sharks in the northern <st1lace w:st="on">Gulf of Mexico</st1lace> at this time! If you encounter a whale shark, pleasehelp by participating in GCRL?s ONLINE WHALE SHARK SIGHTINGS SURVEY.<o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial;"><o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial;">To Report a Sighting:<o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial;">Please complete the surveyat http://www.usm.edu/gcrl/whaleshark <o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial;"><o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial;">Information that is helpfulto us includes:<o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial;"><o></o></p><ul style="margin-top: 0in;" type="disc"><li class="MsoNormal" style=""><span style="font-family: Arial;">Time and duration of encounter<o></o><li class="MsoNormal" style=""><span style="font-family: Arial;">Location (GPS coordinates)<o></o><li class="MsoNormal" style=""><span style="font-family: Arial;">Approximate size and number of sharks<o></o><li class="MsoNormal" style=""><span style="font-family: Arial;">Observed behavior<o></o><li class="MsoNormal" style=""><span style="font-family: Arial;">Associated species<o></o><li class="MsoNormal" style=""><span style="font-family: Arial;">Photos/video (especially of the region behind the gill slits on the left side of the animal?this is used for identification) <o></o><li class="MsoNormal" style=""><span style="font-family: Arial;">Any other distinguishing features (i.e. numbered marker tags located behind the dorsal fin?please notate number)<o></o>[/list]<p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial; color: navy;"><o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial;">Your participation is greatlyappreciated and vital to a better understanding of whale shark movements andhabitat in the <st1lace w:st="on">Gulf of Mexico</st1lace>. Thank you.<o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial;"><o></o></p><p class="MsoNormal"><span style="font-family: Arial;">Now join us on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/whalesharkresearch<o></o></p>


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

WEAR is reporting job openings to help with clean up. Around 500 people needed. Pay around $10.00 - $18.00 an hour. Could not find the link. Should be available on WEAR laterI imagine


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

If there are any "free lance" guys gonna get in on this, I can be available at a very reasonable cost if it includes R&B as i am in Defuniak. Some of the income could easily be swapped for fishin' trips after the area is viable again...

Now, a Hobie yak, and I would be right in there for quite a long term:hoppingmad

My 18 year old daughter could likely be persuaded as she loves the nature as well.

Brent


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, by now you guys know that the posts above were not even closeto being accurate.

The well has not been capped and is basically out of control.

It is now estimated that the well is leaking more like 5,000 barrels of crude per day.

Or, by my calculations approx. 250,000 gallons of crude daily.

At that rate......the annual natural seepage of 1,200,000 gallons is equaledevery 4.8 days.

In approx. 44 days total (and its already been over a week).....it will equal the Exxon Valdez disaster in the amount of gallons spilled (could be wrong there with my calculations).

This thing is a huge (not natural) disaster. (Not to get political) but we don't need crude oil drilling close to the FL coast.......no closer than 75 miles to (any) shoreline


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

One of the reasons itsa big deal is because its that far offshore. Its a deep water well, deep waterwells are far more riskier than thier near shore, shallow water cousins.

Put your money where your mouth is and buy a Chevy Volt next year.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes I think most of us are well aware that additional leaks developed and/or were noted...
But your math is off a bit (still a bad situation) with 210,000 gallons per day since a crude barrel is 42 US gallons.

I am hoping for the best and prepared to help in any way I can...
Brent


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are my two cents...for what its worth...

Everyone is pissed about this situation (rightfully so) and what it is going to do to our great fisheries from LA to FL, but debating political views about offshore drilling at this time is not going to solve anything and will be just asdebatable 10 years from now as it is today. BP and the drilling company will have to answer and pay for this problem, and hopefully Congress will enact additional safety laws to prevent this problem in the future. 

As for now, the great people on this forum and across the Gulf States need to ban together (instead of debating politics) and do what we can to assist with prevention and clean up. 

I came across the Perdido Pass Bridge today and did not see any booms / barriers out there. Maybe I missed them since I was driving. Maybe the government needs help putting them out?

Regardless, my point is we need focus our attention to helping out as much as possible to minimize the damage to our environment, if called upon or given the opportunity. 

The local economy (tourism, property owners, commercial fishing, recreational fishing, charter fishing, etc...) will have to call upon those responsible for destroying theirlivelihood. 

Just saw this post on*Rod-n-Reel*. Don't know if it applies to the AL / FL regions, but it should based on current predictions. Also received an email from MS CCA about the request for recreational fishermen's assistance. <span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: 'Times New Roman'; font-size: medium; "><p align="left">*Attention all charter captains........*</p>Governor Jindal also offered an update for fishermen in coastal areas who wish to assist in the response efforts. BP is asking fishermen for their assistance in cleaning up the oil spill. BP is calling this the Vessel of Opportunities Program and through it, BP is looking to contract shrimp boats, oyster boats and other vessels for hire to deploy boom in the Gulf of Mexico.

*Fishermen should call 425-745-8017 about this program.*

<span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-size: 12px; ">I'm willing to assist with boom deployment if needed.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Lyin Too (29/04/2010)*Damn at the pessimism


Word = Pragmitism 

Sucks and I've been over here in the shit for 6 months with 6 weeks off starting Memorial day for when I get back - just sucks. At least I got to enjoy the water and beaches for 10 years. Figure it'll be 10 years or longer for this to pass - looks like it'll spew for 30-45 days anyway - figure a TS or anything will wash the oil over the booms being out and until it's capped it really doesn't matter.

Unhappy, sick, and over here.

Stressless


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is restricted airspace along the slick? I am rather sure there is around the rig but I would like charter a plane to do a flyby today. 

Thanks,

FO


----------



## jimdaboogie (Feb 21, 2010)

just got back fron venice,la man it looks like the super bowl there. more tv crews and reporters than you can shake a stick at. the la wild life & fish cleared for an emergency open of shrimp season the other day. they are letting the shrimpers get what ever they can before its gone.


----------



## fishpinner (Jun 28, 2009)

Does anyone know where the 5,000 barrels per day number came from? The only article I saw the sited a sourcesaid that planes flying overhead estimated it was leaking more than the original estimate of 1,000 barrels a day, so they raised the estimate to 5,000. Then all the mindless news agencies repeat that. 

Obviously, looking out of a plane and guessing is notan accurate method to quantify the amount leaking. I run tests for the Air Force where we burn 30,000 gallons of jet fuel in a pan, and that amount fits in a 50' x 70' x 16" space. The oil layer in the gulf may be pretty thin, but it still seems like a hell of a lot more could be leaking out judging from the size of the slick. Please let us know if you have heard any information on the size of the leak that reflects actual data.


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

> *fishpinner (30/04/2010)*Does anyone know where the 5,000 barrels per day number came from? The only article I saw the sited a sourcesaid that planes flying overhead estimated it was leaking more than the original estimate of 1,000 barrels a day, so they raised the estimate to 5,000. Then all the mindless news agencies repeat that.
> 
> Obviously, looking out of a plane and guessing is notan accurate method to quantify the amount leaking. I run tests for the Air Force where we burn 30,000 gallons of jet fuel in a pan, and that amount fits in a 50' x 70' x 16" space. The oil layer in the gulf may be pretty thin, but it still seems like a hell of a lot more could be leaking out judging from the size of the slick. Please let us know if you have heard any information on the size of the leak that reflects actual data.


I have no intention of speculating as to the amount of oil flowing out. I have my own reason (which will remain private, and it is not for a lawsuit) for wanting to do the flyover. I just need to know about if/where there is restricted airspace. I am have a hard time getting up with the pilot I usually use.

Sincerely,

FO


----------



## idletime (Feb 26, 2009)

The sun glare really lit up the oil yesterday morning.


----------



## singled-out (Mar 24, 2008)

I have been a member of this forum for several years. I haven't posted much due to being a novice (at best) fisherman, but have enjoyed the knowledge that I have been able to receive from the many good people on here.

Now, the one thing that I have noticed especially in the more recent times is that there has been a lot more complaining about various issues ( most justifiable ) but still complaining and it is happening again with this CRISIS. 

The bottom line is that what's done is done and at this point in time the law suites, whose responsible, if rig fishing or any other fishing is GOING to be good or not, etc... is trivial to what I think that an organization that is <span style="font-weight: bold; text-decoration: underline;">12,570 members strong and that is <span style="font-weight: bold; text-decoration: underline;">DIRECTLY going to be impacted by this ONGOING DISASTER should be worried about.

We as an organization should GET ORGANIZED as a GROUP and <span style="font-weight: bold; text-decoration: underline;">DO SOMETHING to assist. 

I don't have the answers as to what or how, but am sure that there must be something more productive than chatting on the computer about it that a group this large with the passion that everyone on here has for these waters and coast lines can do.

I live in Birmingham, not close to the scene but am willing to use as much time as I can get off from work to help <span style="text-decoration: underline;">make a difference.

I would like to see some of the people that are more in the "KNOW" of the situation find out how a Major group of the boating community can help, not offer but insist. Then let's get a volunteer list from within and do our part to help ourselves.

If this is already taking place on a different thread then I apologize and would appreciate a link to it.


----------



## fishpinner (Jun 28, 2009)

FO, flying over would definitely be interesting. My comment wasn't referring to you though, I'm just trying to find out if anyone actually knows how much oil is leaking. I can't find anything online.

I agree with the other comment too. I could probably get approval for some of the other military guys and I to help out with stopping the spill, if there is a way to volunteer on boats or whatever.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

The problem is there is nothing 10,000 folks can do at this point. We could all stand hand-in-hand at sunup and pray it doesn't come in - but it will. Until they get it under control (210,000/Gallon a day) now estimate 30-45 days to cap it... that's 7-10 million gallons of heavy crude... it will devastate the coast and estuaries from Tx/LA coast to Big Bend. Folks need to get their plans in order this isn't a 1 week or one month hurricane - this will be here for a couple decades. I'm wondering how far up the brackish water it'll get; depends on the winds and storms. Fishing is going to behistory for years. This is a game changer in the GOM just like it devastated Prince WilliamSound - it will ride the loop current for a looonnnngggg time. So get your family personal stuff in order go out and take inthe few remaining days of clean waterandwhite sand beaches and fish flesh that's fit to eat. Ifor one will miss it dearly.

http://www.pnj.com/article/20100430/NEWS03/100430008/Oil-spill-Wildlife-livelihoods-at-risk-Anger-grows

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100430/ap_on_bi_ge/us_louisiana_oil_rig_explosion

http://www.pnj.com/article/20100430/NEWS01/100430011


OBTW the 30-45 days is if everything goes right.

Pragmatically,
Stressless


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

State of Emergency declared for our area, this should help get the assitance we need to try and prevent or minimize the disaster in our area. 

http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/04/30/louisiana.oil.spill/index.html?hpt=T1&iref=BN1


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Bob

I am praying you are wrong but am afraid you are right.. what a %%%^^ cluster..... and all we can really do at this point is sit back and watch ... it sure is frustrating and i can imagine how it must feel to be so far away and wondering whether all the things you took for granted are going to be gone when ya get back.. 

rich


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Stressless (30/04/2010)*The problem is there is nothing 10,000 folks can do at this point.


Have you called the 800 volunteer hotline yet? 

From the deepwaterhorizonresponse.com website:

"Unified Command appreciates your concern and willingness to help. If you are interested in volunteering, or know someone who is, please call the Deepwater Horizon Response Volunteer Request Line at 1-866-448-5816."

I'm sure they'd appreciate 10,000 volunteers representing the PFF.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

All the lawsuits and finger pointing aside I think this is something on a scale that we on the gulf coast can not comprehend. How far will it go? Fishing, tourism, property values, commerce ships, oil and gas prices and the list goes on and on. All I know is that it is heartbreaking. The helpless feeling is the worst, all we can do is sit and watch as this man made disaster takes place. What if we get a tropical storm while the oil is in the water? Will our town be covered in an oily mess? How far inland will the surge carry the oil? Now we are talking about killing off wildlife with the poluted water. Can you imagine no deer hunting next season because the population is down due to poison? How about our fresh drinking water? I for one am worried, our unemployment rate is already as high as its ever been, what about when all the beach hotels and condo shut down operations. This little rant may not make sense to some but I just needed to vent.


----------



## fishpinner (Jun 28, 2009)

> *Chasin' Tales (30/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Stressless (30/04/2010)*The problem is there is nothing 10,000 folks can do at this point.
> ...


I called the number, and it goes straight to voicemail. It didn't mention volunteers in the message either. We'll see if they call back.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fishpinner (30/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Chasin' Tales (30/04/2010)*
> ...



I'm sure if Bob were not in the land of sand and bullets he would gladly volunteer to help. Unfortunately, I think the volunteers in this case will be for cleanup not for prevention. That is the point I think he was trying to make.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

WW2 : Exactly, 

- Action to mitigate personal and professional damage from this catastrophe is what folks need to take action on immediately. 
- Calling a number to wash off seabirds may make you feel good but doing something now to help get anything of value out of the water. 
- Calling your congressman to state the facts of the impact on your life, property and business will help - not how you feel about the issue (see item one) 
- I guess I've seen the posts and articles over the last 72 hours that show LOTS of folks in disbelief... Well, get over that part - it's gonna suck x 10 and will be much worse if you just Hope it doesn't happen. 

It is like watching a loved one taking a slow motion fatal blow - it's happening right before our eyes slowly but irrepressibly it'll happen. You can mitigate your personal damage but not the holistic one. Focus on what you can do now, for yourself, for your neighbor, for the community. The environment is F'ed and it'll be months until they get a coordinated recovery going. 


Good Luck, stay safe, keep your humor; We're all gonna need it.

OutForNow
Bob Stressless

<span style="text-decoration: line-through;">


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.pnj.com/article/20100430/NEWS01/100430021

this article says that just going out to the beach and picking up debris before the oil hits would be helpful because it makes it easier to process just sand. There is am email address you can email to give what and when you can volunteer but it also says that until you are contacted, that a good idea is to go out there and just start picking up large debris.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is what Santa Rosa County just put out. They will have updates on their website listed at the bottom of the page. Don't know if this is helpful or not but here you go.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">[/b]

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">Deepwater Horizon Incident Update #1<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/b]

<o></o>

*Situation Update<o></o>*

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Local areas are expected to begin seeing the impact of the Deepwater Horizon collapse sometime Monday, May 3, with <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><st1laceName>Escambia</st1laceName> <st1laceType>County</st1laceType></st1lace> affected first. <span style="mso-spacerun: yes"><o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· The resources staged in <st1:City><st1lace>Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City> are regional resources which includes <st1:City><st1lace>Santa Rosa</st1lace></st1:City>.<o></o>

<o></o>

*Actions Taken By *<st1lace><st1laceName>*Santa Rosa*</st1laceName> <st1laceType>*County*</st1laceType></st1lace>*<o></o>*

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· A local state of emergency was declared at <st1:time Hour="15" Minute="0">3 p.m.</st1:time> today by Commission Chair Gordon Goodin, allowing the county to implement proactive measures as needed.<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Emergency management officials continue to participate in the unified command and State of Florida Department of Emergency Management conference calls to obtain the latest information to plan our role accordingly.<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· An emergency management staff member attended a <st1:time Hour="10" Minute="0">10 a.m.</st1:time> briefing today at the regional command center in <st1:City><st1lace>Mobile</st1lace></st1:City> for an update on response actions, potential impact and response plans for <st1lace><st1laceName>Santa Rosa</st1laceName> <st1laceType>County</st1laceType></st1lace>. <o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· A meeting of essential local emergency support agencies will be held on Saturday.<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· The Central Landfill is permitted and ready to accept oil spill material.<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Community Emergency Response Teams or <st1:stockticker>CERT</st1:stockticker> from Pace and <st1:country-region><st1lace>Navarre</st1lace></st1:country-region> have been tasked with documenting pre-oil spill shoreline conditions through photos submitted to emergency management.<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Emergency management contacted the local area chambers of commerce and TDC to help track losses and to encourage tracking of those losses. <o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Pre-qualified debris contractors and environmental engineering consultants have been contacted and are ready to respond as required. <o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Booming strategies are being coordinated with the unified command.<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Officials are attending several homeowner meetings on <st1lace><st1laceName>Navarre</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Beach</st1laceType></st1lace> to update beach residents and property owners.<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Requests have been made to the Unified Command for air and water quality tests prior to the oil reaching our areas so a current baseline will be available to measure the affects of the spill. <o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· The <st1:stockticker>EOC</st1:stockticker> is not currently activated. <span style="mso-spacerun: yes">Plans are to go to a level 2 partial activation with essential staff at <st1:time Hour="8" Minute="0">8 a.m.</st1:time> on Monday, May 3. Emergency staff will work through the weekend.<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· The Santa Rosa County Citizen Information Line at (850) 983-<st1:stockticker>INFO</st1:stockticker> or 4363 will be open Saturday and Sunday, May 1 and 2 from <st1:time Hour="7" Minute="0">7 a.m.</st1:time> to <st1:time Hour="19" Minute="0">7 p.m.</st1:time><o></o>

<o></o>

*Volunteers<o></o>*

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Volunteers are needed on Saturday and Sunday to clean existing debris from the beach. This is in order to make any oil spill clean up safer and more efficient. <span style="mso-spacerun: yes"><o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· To volunteer for beach clean up or register for other opportunities that may arise, <st1:stockticker>ALL</st1:stockticker> volunteers should contact the <st1lace><st1laceName>Volunteer</st1laceName> <st1laceName>Reception</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Center</st1laceType></st1lace> operated through Help Thy Neighbors in coordination with emergency management at <st1hone phonenumber="$6686$$$" o_x003a_ls="trans">(850) <st1hone phonenumber="$6686$$$" o_x003a_ls="trans">686-6646</st1hone></st1hone> or <st1hone phonenumber="$6287$$$" o_x003a_ls="trans">(850) <st1hone phonenumber="$6287$$$" o_x003a_ls="trans">287-1352</st1hone></st1hone>. <o></o>

<o></o>

*Community Meetings<o></o>*

Community information meetings for residents are being arranged with county leaders, staff and other response representatives; tentatively for Monday, May 3. <span style="mso-spacerun: yes">As soon as the times and locations are confirmed, we will notify the public through our local media outlets. <o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

*BP Resources in our Area<o></o>*

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· BP has a support team on the ground and they are currently mobilizing offices for a community support site. Phone numbers and address will be released when the site is open<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Response resources in our area<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'">o 242 personal<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'">o 14 vessels<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'">o 21 skimmers<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'">o 3 vacuum trucks<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Courier New'">o BP is working towards having 80,000 feet of booming staged and/or placed in the water<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Teams will be working full-time throughout the weekend to mobilize booms.<o></o>

<o></o>

*Oiled Wildlife<o></o>*

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· To report oiled wildlife, please call <st1hone phonenumber="1866$$$$$" o_x003a_ls="trans">1-866-557-1401</st1hone> and leave a message. Messages will be checked hourly. Individuals are urged not to attempt to help injured or oiled animals, but to report any sightings to the toll free number.<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

*Reporting Spills and Damages<o></o>*

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· To discuss spill related damage, please call <st1hone phonenumber="1800$$$$$" o_x003a_ls="trans">1-800-440-0858</st1hone>.<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· To report oiled shoreline, please call <st1hone phonenumber="1866$$$$$" o_x003a_ls="trans">1-866-448-5816</st1hone>.<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

*Wildlife Concerns<o></o>*

While all wildlife and fish are at risk, May is the hatching season for the following:<o></o>

Birds<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Black skimmer<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Black-bellied plover<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Brown pelican<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Bufflehead<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Common loon<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Common snipe<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Double-crested cormorant<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Dunlin<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Greater yellowlegs<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Killdeer<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Least sandpiper<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Least tern<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Lesser scaup<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Lesser yellow legs<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Lesser-golden plover<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Long-billed dowitcher<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Northern gannet<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Peep<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Red-breasted merganser<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Redhead<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Ruddy turnstone<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Sanderling<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Semipalmated plover<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Several types of sandpipers<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Shorebirds<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Short-billed dowitcher<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Snowy plover<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Whimbrel<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Willet<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Wilson?s Phalarope<o></o>

<o></o>

Reptiles<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Green sea turtle<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Loggerhead sea turtle<o></o>

<o></o>

Shellfish<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· American oyster<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Blue crab<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Blue crab<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Brown shrimp<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Pink shrimp<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· Stone crab<o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; font-size: 11pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol">· White shrimp<o></o>

<o></o>

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">For More Information <o></o>[/b]<ul><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: list .5in; mso-list: l7 level1 lfo8" class=MsoNormal>www.santarosa.fl.gov<o></o> <LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: list .5in left 1.0in right 6.0in; mso-list: l7 level1 lfo8" class=MsoNormal><span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 11pt">Please monitor your home weather radio and local media outlets for the most up-to-date information. <o></o><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: list .5in left 1.0in right 6.0in; mso-list: l7 level1 lfo8" class=MsoNormal><span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 11pt">Your best defense in any disaster is a NOAA Weather radio. <o></o><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: list .5in left 1.0in right 6.0in; mso-list: l7 level1 lfo8" class=MsoNormal>Citizens can sign<span class=495235920-30042010> up to automatically receive breaking news alerts from Santa Rosa County Emergency Management via e-mail or as a text message on their cell phone at:<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> www.santarosa.fl.gov/emergency/publicwarning.html.<o></o>[/list]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/b]

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Citizen Information Line<o></o>[/b]<ul><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: list .5in; mso-list: l7 level1 lfo8" class=MsoNormal>The Citizens Information Line will be open Saturday and Sunday, May 1 & 2 from <st1:time Hour="7" Minute="0">7 a.m.</st1:time> to <st1:time Hour="19" Minute="0">7 p.m.</st1:time><o></o> <LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: list .5in; mso-list: l7 level1 lfo8" class=MsoNormal>Citizens may call (850) 983-<st1:stockticker>INFO</st1:stockticker> (4636) with questions.<o></o>[/list]<o></o>[/b][/b][/b][/b][/b]


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, was that flight an eye opener. Fellows, we are likely going to have a S$it sandwich here and real soon. We were bucking a headwind on the way west causing us to burn more fuel than anticipated. So we did not get to stay out as long as I wanted. Plus Pensacola got socked in and we had to deviate around some weather and make an ILS landing

We turned south at North Pass and about 20 minutes later spotted the first of many slicks. Some of the slicks were just a sheen, the others look like oil is embedded several feet below the surface but I am no expert. My wife took some photos, I have no idea if they are going to turn out, but if they do I will email them to someone if they care to post them. 

As of about 2:30 PM the biggest mass that we encountered was about 50 miles due south of Pascagoula. We saw quite a number of oil booms but from the mass of oil we saw Katy Bar The Door.

I hope I am wrong.

FO


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

The bottom line is that there is nothing anyone can do to stop it. The oil is going to go wherever the winds/currents take it.


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

E-mail them to me [email protected] and I will be glad to post them for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Just saw Capt. Mike Ellis on Fox news...


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

I think me and my family will go to the beach tomorrow to pick up trash. I have never been a volunteer for anything before , but I think that is going to change from now on. This has reallyupset me.


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

If they turn out worth a cuss will do. She was shooting through plexiglass and did not want to open the window. We were at about 85 knots +/- circling the spill...can't blame her too much. 

FO


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is a link of interest. The article discusses the possibility that before long the daily leakage could be 10 times the current rate. That is over 2,000,000 gallons per day.

http://blog.al.com/live/2010/04/deepwater_horizon_secret_memo.html


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.parkersystemsinc.com/gi_oil_spill1.htm

Thats a pretty good over site of what is supposed to happen. The oil boom they are putting out is called for a lack of better term, Response Boom.
It has limitations. Google oil boom...Notice all the pictures of oil boom are in clam weather.... It for use in calm weather, and light to non existant currents. Lets just say 1 1/2" and under .5 knts of current. The industry standard is that at .7 knotsof current, the oil will start to come out the underside of the boom.. At high seas and waves, the oil splashes over the top boom. So this stuff, is well basically non fuctional in the gulf, except for out flat ass calm days. I hope they come up with some heavy deep skirted Ocean boom that they use in the North Sea and Alaska to do the mouth of Pensacola Bay and Perdido Pass and deflect it away from the entrances also.
My thought is that what may happen, is to give up the beach and hope the hell to keep it out of the bay and estuaries. The beach will be easier to clean. The only other hope is for very strong North winds, and were a few month late for that.....

Besides a eco disaster, it also has many health concerns, so be careful. Keep the shit off of you and wear your protective clothing. 

BillD


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I was sitting here listening to my wife bitch and moan and I had one of those "ah-ha" moments. Why don't they just build a giant tampon and shove it in the hole, problem solved.

Just kidding yall, its been all doom and gloom today. Just needed a break.

Alright back to the decimation of our coastline.


----------



## jiggyw/it (Apr 24, 2010)

If it's not a hurricane, It's a greedy oil company that isto sorry to use adequate safety precautions to protectour coastline and way of life, butI bet they have the best lobbyist money can buy.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

1 May 2010 -- Latest local news: http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/oil-28567-expected-monday.html


Some contact numbers at the bottom of the artical.

</p>


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Like everyone else here I am worried. I love the gulf and have anxiously awaited for a chance to get my boat backin the water this season. Someone mentioned that we could all go hold hands on the beach and pray.. while that might not be realistic I do believe that we should be praying for the folks at BP, our emergency response personnel, the coast guard, etc.. Just saw the Public Affairs gal from BP on the local news and she looked frazzled. Join me in praying they will cap this thing quickly and in the meantime we will have calm seas and no early season tropical storms. Like some have said, it could be worse. Just trying to provide a bit of positive while we are all in the valley right now.. God Bless..


----------



## WireTwister (Oct 12, 2007)

Interesting read.. The Halliburton Connection.. 

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/greenspace/2010/04/gulf-oil-spill-the-halliburton-connection.html


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I think this one sets it up fairly well. We're F'ked and everything from TX/LA coast to Tampa will get it bad with a majority going in along the White Sands National Seashore. Get out there this weekend - might be the last time you will enjoy it this decade.<a href="http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/04/30/biggie-finally-happened-oil-spill-ingredients-ecological-disaster/">

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/04/30/biggie-finally-happened-oil-spill-ingredients-ecological-disaster/</a>



> ... Most Americans think of Exxon Valdez when it comes to spills. But the potential and likelihood here "is well beyond that," said University of Rhode Island ocean engineering professor Malcolm Spaulding. Because the Deepwater Horizon well has not been capped and may flow for months more, it should be compared to a bigger more dangerous one from a well explosion in 1979, said Tunnell. That was Ixtoc 1, off the coast of Mexico. It was the worst peacetime oil spill on record....


:boo
Stressless


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Greenjeans (01/05/2010)*Like everyone else here I am worried. I love the gulf and have anxiously awaited for a chance to get my boat backin the water this season. Someone mentioned that we could all go hold hands on the beach and pray.. while that might not be realistic I do believe that we should be praying for the folks at BP, our emergency response personnel, the coast guard, etc.. Just saw the Public Affairs gal from BP on the local news and she looked frazzled. Join me in praying they will cap this thing quickly and in the meantime we will have calm seas and no early season tropical storms. Like some have said, it could be worse. Just trying to provide a bit of positive while we are all in the valley right now.. God Bless..


Your praying for bp? I saw the lady on channel three, and she had about a 5 ounce gold bar hanging around her neck. I'm praying our Government shuts the rest of these rigs down before another one pops off.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i have been absent from this forum since before the "incident". it is understandable that people are angry and sad. while not letting down our guard we must keep in mind it will get better.

it is always darkest before the dawn. 

thank God this is getting the attention it needs. i truly believe everyone is doing what they can. from the federal government, to the citizen who volunteers.

we will get through this.

it is just very sad.

GOD GRANT ME THE SERENITY TO ACCEPT THE THINGS I CANNOT CHANGE,

COURAGE TO CHANGE THE THINGS I CAN;

AND THE WISDOM TO KNOW THE DIFFERENCE.

Amen


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

here is am email i just got from the group emerald coast keepers who is trying to establish a volunteer network to help:

I had the privilege and horror of attending a meeting today with the Unified Command folks where Coast Guard, State and local officials and BP were briefing Governor Charlie Crist on activities in our area. Most locals recognize the absurdity of the current plan in place to "protect" the beaches. Waves are reaping havoc on already deployed booms and the plan is to deploy more! Escambia County officials have come up with a much better plan to protect our inland waters, yet have received nothing more than a "we will look it over" from the Unified Command folks.

This is an outrage! Local officials have extensive knowledge of our waters and needs and are being kept out of the planning. BP must be held accountable and listen to our concerns. I also learned today that BP has not and is not planning to use any absorbent boom, which I have heard is much more effective at protecting beaches than the deflective boom they are using now. I am screaming as loud as I can about this, you can too!

There is NO TRAINING available for volunteers neither today nor on Sunday. These are rumors which I have verified to be false. There is 1 training session on Sunday, but it is a train the trainer session, not a train the volunteers.

There are two cleanups planned by Escambia County and 1 for Santa Rosa County. I must first state that these efforts were not coordinated with Fish and Wildlife or the Audubon Society and there has been a serious lack of safety information released regarding shore birds. Below is a list of recommendations from Audubon, PLEASE READ AND SHARE these recommendations!

For those who want to clean litter from the beaches in anticipation of oil coming ashore, Audubon recommends the following:


Use approved access points.

Stay below the tidal line.

Leave natural debris in place because it provides nesting benefits to shorebirds and other wildlife.

Only remove man-made litter.

Do not place litter in the dunes or above the high water line.

Don't use equipment such as rakes, shovels or tractors.

Do not bring dogs onto the beach (dogs are a primary sources of beach bird disturbance and mortality.)

Please respect areas posted to protect nesting birds and leave these signs, posts and twine in place.

The Escambia County cleanups are scheduled for noon. Volunteers can check in at either the Perdido Key Chamber or the Pensacola Beach Gulf side pavilion. Santa Rosa volunteers can meet at the Pier parking lot at 8am.

If you want to get on a list to be trained for post cleanup efforts you must call 595-5905. Also, if you want to help a little more with tomorrow's cleanups in Escambia County and arrive an hour early to help check folks in you can also call this number.

I am off to do more screamin, will check in and update you again later.


Chasidy Fisher Hobbs
Coastkeeper
Emerald Coastkeeper, Inc.
o: 850-429-8422
[email protected]
www.emeraldcoastkeeper.org

We need members to help in our fight for clean water. Please Join NOW: www.emeraldcoastkeeper.org/donate

Proud member of
WATERKEEPER Alliance
http://www.waterkeeper.org 


"Never underestimate the power a few dedicated citizens have to change the world, indeed that is all that ever has" Margaret Mead


----------



## fishpinner (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sad to say my worries might be correct. This article says that experts think 25,000 barrels of oil are leaking out a day. http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100....html?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLENexttoWhatsNewsSecond 

If it is leaking that much, it will be much worse than the Exxon Valdez in no time. I'm going to see what I can do to get a military volunteer effort started at Eglin.


----------

